# Manassas, VA DM seeks 1-2 players



## Vaxalon (Jun 5, 2002)

Yes, the present (and hopefully future) Iron DM Enworld is once again opening his game to new players.

If you live in the Northern Virginia area, you too can become part of Mister Othemar's Neighborhood.  We are presently running between 8th and 10th level, in my homebrew setting.

We use very, very few house rules, as you can probably guess from my rants on the Rules forum.  

We meet every other saturday from about 12 noon until about 6pm, although we might be changing our schedule slightly in the near future to accomodate some schedule changes.

email me for details at othaherzog@yahoo.com


----------



## tleilaxu (Jun 5, 2002)

hey vaxalon. i was one of the players in the aborted online campaign you started with the 3e launch. I'm curious how the game has gone but you haven't updated your site for a while.


----------



## Vaxalon (Jun 5, 2002)

One of my players maintains a story hour website.  

http://www.vrolyk.org/jp/roleplaying/abelared/


----------

